# 04 OCR paint stripping



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi. I have an 04 OCR that I plan on painting next week. Are these frames painted or anodised? Can I use aircraft paint stripper on it or do I need to use something else to remove paint from the frame?


----------

